# Ramp Closed



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

FYI, the ramp at the end of Fort Island trail in Crystal River was closed when I tried to launch there on Thanksgiving day. According to the county website, they're working to repair some hurricane damage to the dock. The ramp upriver and the one at Ozello are still open, however. 

http://www.citrusbocc.com/blog/main/entry/fort-island-gulf-beach-park1


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Update, the ramp is open again. Just in time to get clogged up with scallop kooks.


----------

